# Any classical pieces that remind you of "making love"?



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Almost embarrassed to ask this question but I would love to hear what you think.......what music reminds you the most of making love to a woman?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

William Tell Overture


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Since there are some women on TC, you might want to alter your wording.

For me, Scriabin's music is the winner.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The Andante from Mozart's piano concerto No. 21, K. 467. I don't know why.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Pavarotti’s greatest hits. Perfect. Have not had much luck with Henze, Pettersson, Schnitkke, Stockhausen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MatthewWeflen said:


> William Tell Overture


Oh, so you're the romantic type?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

DSCH: Lady Macbeth


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, Beethven's Sonata, Opus 109 always reminds me of being in love.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

None of your business .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm… try Ginger Baker's extended drum solo in _Toad _by Cream. Oh, not classical? Never mind...


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

ericdxx said:


> Almost embarrassed to ask this question but I would love to hear what you think.......what music reminds you the most of making love to a woman?


Wagner's Tristan and Isolde prelude. The piece is so graphic one almost feels that one should stop listening.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon Leifs' Geysir.





What?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Iannis Xenakis - Ikhoor


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Brünnhilde's Immolation. Forgive me for being too modest to elaborate.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Sabre Dance.
And then when she announces she's late on her period, Beethoven 5th.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> For me, Scriabin's music is the winner.


Like this?








Bulldog said:


> Since there are some women on TC, you might want to alter your wording.
> 
> .


There are also some men who like to make love to men.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember back when the movie Ten came out, there were commentators who noticed that Ravel's Bolero was timed for the amount of time it takes for a woman to reach a certain level of - well, you know. I'm not a woman, so I can't vouch for that.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

This will explain it all to those who are confused.....


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember back when the movie Ten came out, there were commentators who noticed that Ravel's Bolero was timed for the amount of time it takes for a woman to reach a certain level of - well, you know. I'm not a woman, so I can't vouch for that.


May we then infer the conductors coital experience based upon his chosen tempo...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

janxharris said:


> May we then infer the conductors coital experience based upon his chosen tempo...


I'm sure there was some collaboration involved.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a hell of a performance, bravo. And yes, talk about sexual.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> That was a hell of a performance, bravo. And yes, talk about sexual.


She even manages to make Schumann's Symphonic Etudes sensual.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Chopin's Barcarolle


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

MarkW said:


> Well, Beethven's Sonata, Opus 109 always reminds me of being in love.


Good one, but it also reminds me of remembering falling and being in love.


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Love all of your replies. For me the one piece, while conventional and mainstream, that remind me of *** is this one:







MatthewWeflen said:


> William Tell Overture


At least you didn't go for the flight of the bumblebee


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Richard Strauss, Domestic Symphony. What the mind sees cannot be unseen.

http://americansymphony.org/symphonia-domestica-op-53-1903/


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beebert said:


> Chopin's Barcarolle


Wave action is very effective.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Pacific 231.
Starts slowly with much creaking and puffing, then gets up and running, builds and builds, faster and faster, ever more dramatic, then .... that's it, all done and a brisk, irregular wind-down with more creaking and puffing and a final huff of steam.
It is, of course about a locomotive. Nothing to do with..ahem..you know...


----------



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

Interesting thread. I never really thought of classical music as sexy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ionisation


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Durendal said:


> Interesting thread. I never really thought of classical music as sexy.


Well spoken .........................


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG so many! where can i start........


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, I personally am in the curious (or maybe not, I don't really know) state of youth where I can idealize such things but have not yet experienced their reality. So, while retaining some modesty through lack of detailed description, I can definitely say my idea of what it's like is best conveyed by Scriabin (as said by others on this thread). The Poem of Ecstasy and Piano Sonatas (select parts, I'd say no.8 has some... interesting... moments) come to mind.


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

Tchaikovsky has the best 'being in love' music, but sex is not love. Music that's imitates sex is all over and it's the one that sells best, but it's very far from anything classical.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't associate classical music with just sex. I do associate some classical music with love and passion, so that may include sex. 
I say this while I'm a big fan of Scriabin's music. I realize there were erotic aspects to his music, but the ideas behind his music seem to be very complicated and multifaceted (possibly incomprehensible to anyone but him). I don't think any music of his is only about depicting the physical act of sex. This goes for the Poem of Ecstasy as well. Just read the poem he wrote along with the piece (there are English translations out there). First time I heard the Poem of Ecstasy I associated the music with the universe and the birth of stars and what not.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

How about the Turangalila, it's all about love. The beautiful 6th part called 'Jardin du sommeil d'amour' is very dreamy and sensual music.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Mrs T swears by Richard Strauss's 'An Alpine Symphony'; several peaks and an admirable duration...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

No "Bolero"? To me that piece is lovemaking in classical music form. It makes me blush to listen to it


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_The Andante from Mozart's piano concerto No. 21, K. 467. I don't know why_.

It was used in the film "Elvira Madigan," a love story.

It was also used in the Bond film "The Spy Who Loved Me" right before the villain killed a couple people.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Certainly a bunch of solos from Verdi's Otello including the Willow song.

In college I once made love to a girl to Vaughan William's 4th symphony, the opening movement. Just goes to show it doesn't have to be about love to make it.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

MatthewWeflen said:


> William Tell Overture


Fan of _A Clockwork Orange_, eh?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Brahms: especially the Tragic Overture, the Alto Rhapsody, the Clarinet Trio, and most of all the Piano Concertos, especially No.2. I experience Brahms's music as extremely passionate and sexually charged. Not in an pornographic manner by any means, but it's there. I enjoy his music all the more for it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never thought of Night On Bald Mountain as a double entendre.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

I am surprised that nobody mentioned the Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde. That piece of music is overtly sexual and about love making in both the literal and symbolic sense.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm usually finished before the end....:lol:


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been known to put on Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_ to put a special lady in the mood.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

ribonucleic said:


> I've been known to put on Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_ to put a special lady in the mood.


Love it, thanks for the recommendation, will surely try it next time with big set of speakers at night.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

CnC Bartok said:


> This will explain it all to those who are confused.....


Swiss Toni might have just become my favorite TV character ever! Damn American TV! Why the hell haven't they imported this gem!!!????

V


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

we used to say twitter twitter..


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Merl said:


> I'm usually finished before the end....:lol:


Reminds me of a classified ad I once saw: IN SEARCH OF: _"Someone to play the bagpipes while I masterb#*e. No weirdos please."_

V


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

UniversalTuringMachine said:


> I am surprised that nobody mentioned the Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde. That piece of music is overtly sexual and about love making in both the literal and symbolic sense.


For sure...that would be the obvious choice!! the opening of Daphnis & Chloe is pretty good too....


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Time for a well-placed 4'33" reference.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

JAS said:


> Time for a well-placed *4'33"* reference.


it's about making "platonic love"
you love music so much, you just sit and don't play


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ or you need to see your Urologist, like in the ads.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

ribonucleic said:


> I've been known to put on Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_ to put a special lady in the mood.


Sounds like my kind of lady.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

the second movement of Carmina Burana and the first half of Dvorak's White Dove is always perfect for a good banging


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

ribonucleic said:


> I've been known to put on Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_ to put a special lady in the mood.


Do you tie her up first?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Debussy's "La Mer" works really well, especially if you can time her climaxes to happen at the end of the 1st and 3rd movements.


----------

